
San Fran burned-out home is selling 'below market value' at $800,000 - SQL2219
http://www.businessinsider.com/photos-of-the-burned-home-on-sale-in-sf-2017-10
======
masonic
Clickbait title. The home has _negative_ value; it's all about the _lot_.

